# Welches Programm um DVD und Blue Ray's abzuspielen mit upscaler?



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2015)

Bestes Forum!

Ich suche wie oben beschrieben ein Programm das DVD und Blue Ray's abspielen kann.

Am besten sollte es einen upscaler haben.

Danke.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (7. April 2015)

Hi Dragon AMD,
ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit CyberLink PowerDVD 13 gemacht. Ich kann damit wunderbar Full HD Blue Ray's schauen.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

Früher hätte ich gesagt Arcsoft Total Media Theatre. Da das aber tot ist bleibt eigentlich nur noch PowerDVD(oder WinDVD, aber ich kenne niemanden der jemals eine Version davon richtig gut fand).


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Früher hätte ich gesagt Arcsoft Total Media Theatre. Da das aber tot ist bleibt eigentlich nur noch PowerDVD(oder WinDVD, aber ich kenne niemanden der jemals eine Version davon richtig gut fand).


Ja die beiden Programme hab ich gegoogelt und Windvd soll ein upscaler haben.

Werde dann wohl mal testen müssen.

Danke euch beiden!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

Upscaler haben alle. DVD Upscaling kann man aber auch mit dem Media Player Classic(Stichwort Shader) prima machen. Nur für BluRays tut Kaufsoftware Not.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Upscaler haben alle. DVD Upscaling kann man aber auch mit dem Media Player Classic(Stichwort Shader) prima machen. Nur für BluRays tut Kaufsoftware Not.


Hab vlc Player benutzt nur ist das Bild schlechter als vom DVD Player. 

Aber dann wird wohl eins der Programme getestet und wenn das besser als vlc ist dann gekauft.

Super ging mal wieder richtig schnell hier.

Pcgh forum ROCKT [emoji12]


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

Je nach dem was für ein TV oder DVD Player du benutzt sind die Scaler da drin auch kaum zu übertreffen. Wie gesagt kann man über die Shaderprogrämmchen beim MPC aber ordentlich was raus holen. Ansonsten kann man auch mal Kodi ausprobieren. Das kann zwar deutlich mehr, ist aber halt auch ein ffdshow Renderer der auf gute Qualität vor konfiguriert wurde.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Je nach dem was für ein TV oder DVD Player du benutzt sind die Scaler da drin auch kaum zu übertreffen. Wie gesagt kann man über die Shaderprogrämmchen beim MPC aber ordentlich was raus holen. Ansonsten kann man auch mal Kodi ausprobieren. Das kann zwar deutlich mehr, ist aber halt auch ein ffdshow Renderer der auf gute Qualität vor konfiguriert wurde.


Oh das musst du mir etwas erklären mpc? Kodi?

Sorry das ich frag aber in Sachen multimediasoftware weiß ich noch nicht so viel.

Danke.


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

MPC=Media Player Classic.
Kodi ist der neue Name von XBMC und eigentlich ein komplettes Media Center Programm was aber eben auch DVDs spielt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> MPC=Media Player Classic.
> Kodi ist der neue Name von XBMC und eigentlich ein komplettes Media Center Programm was aber eben auch DVDs spielt.


Danke dir sehr und das du so spät mir das erklärt hast! 

Daumen einfach top von dir!😊


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

Die Dortmunder brauchen einfach zu lange  .


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2015)

Dann noch einen schönen Rest abend.

Hoffe die gewinnen.

Mfg


----------



## azzih (7. April 2015)

Für originale Blurays gibts nur wenige Programme zum Abspielen, das beste ist imo noch Cyberlincs Power DVD, gibt aber noch WinDVD und Total Media Theater. Für DVDs und nicht kopiergeschütztes Material gibts sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Ich würde VLC Media Player nehmen, Media Player Classic ist aber auch okay, neigt aber zumindest bei mir gerne zu Abstürzen hin und wieder.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Für originale Blurays gibts nur wenige Programme zum Abspielen, das beste ist imo noch Cyberlincs Power DVD, gibt aber noch WinDVD und Total Media Theater. Für DVDs und nicht kopiergeschütztes Material gibts sehr viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Ich würde VLC Media Player nehmen, Media Player Classic ist aber auch okay, neigt aber zumindest bei mir gerne zu Abstürzen hin und wieder.


Ich möchte ja auch die Bildqualität höher haben. Deshalb ja auch ein Programm mit upscaler.

Vlc und Media Player sind in der Hinsicht einfach schlecht.

Ich werde die sowieso vergleichen.

Gibt ja Testversionen.

Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

Beim MPC gibt es ein paar Tutorials(deren Links ich gerade nicht zur Hand habe) wie man noch ordentlich Qualität raus holt. Der VLC ist dagegen wirklich kaum zu verbessern.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Beim MPC gibt es ein paar Tutorials(deren Links ich gerade nicht zur Hand habe) wie man noch ordentlich Qualität raus holt. Der VLC ist dagegen wirklich kaum zu verbessern.


Nicht so schlimm. Da ich mir einen mediarechner baue und ein ordentliches Programm nutzen möchte und keinen vlc mehr.

Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (7. April 2015)

Für nen kompletten Mediarechner solltest du dir auf jeden Fall Kodi(ich nutze das z.B. gerade zum TV Schauen) ansehen. Wie gesagt braucht es für Kauf-Blurays leider auch Kauf-Software, ansonsten kann das so ziemlich alles.


----------



## norse (8. April 2015)

Total Media Theater solltest du dir definitiv mal ansehen - auch wenn das Produkt eingestellt ist ... alternativ Corel Power DVD - dies kann BluRay und Upscaling. In Verbindung mit Kodi ist das ganze natürlich genial, lässt sich auch dort wunderbar integrieren.


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. April 2015)

norse schrieb:


> Total Media Theater solltest du dir definitiv mal ansehen - auch wenn das Produkt eingestellt ist ... alternativ Corel Power DVD - dies kann BluRay und Upscaling. In Verbindung mit Kodi ist das ganze natürlich genial, lässt sich auch dort wunderbar integrieren.


Wie kann ich kodi in powerdvd intigrieren?


----------



## norse (13. April 2015)

andersrum, du integriest das Powerdvd in Kodi mit der playercorefactory.xml datei. genaueres gibts hier zu lesen: bei Fragen / Problemen damit eifnach mal bescheid geben 
Externen Player für BluRay ISOs und weitere Formate einbinden - Installation & Konfiguration Kodi. - Kodinerds.net


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. April 2015)

So powerdvd nun besorgt. Ist sehr gut nach dem ersten einstellen. Da ich nur erst mit onboard Grafik testen konnte welche Grafikkarte wäre zu empfehlen?

Eventuell schon zukunftssicher in Sachen 4k Wiedergabe. 

Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2015)

Nvidias Maxwell haben aktuell die meisten Viedeofeatures an Board. Für reinen HTPC betrieb also eine GTX750 "vanilla". In 99% der Fälle ist aber auch die Prozessorgrafik ausreichend.


----------



## Dragon AMD (24. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nvidias Maxwell haben aktuell die meisten Viedeofeatures an Board. Für reinen HTPC betrieb also eine GTX750 "vanilla". In 99% der Fälle ist aber auch die Prozessorgrafik ausreichend.


Auch 4k Wiedergabe? Denn ich wollte etwas für die Zukunft zusammenbauen.

Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2015)

4k generell schon, das meist damit verbundene H.265 aber nicht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (24. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 4k generell schon, das meist damit verbundene H.265 aber nicht.


Das wäre aber schon wichtig.

Dachte gleich richtig anschaffen und nicht gleich wieder aufrüsten für 4k.


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2015)

Es gibt aktuell aber keine GPU die HVEC decodieren kann. Also wenn aktuell die Prozessorgrafik alles benötigte unterstützt dann bleib einfach dabei.


----------



## Dragon AMD (24. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt aktuell aber keine GPU die HVEC decodieren kann. Also wenn aktuell die Prozessorgrafik alles benötigte unterstützt dann bleib einfach dabei.


Ach so dann weiß ich Bescheid Danke dir.

Mfg


----------



## Voyager9 (27. April 2015)

norse schrieb:


> ... alternativ Corel Power DVD - dies kann BluRay und Upscaling. In Verbindung mit Kodi ist das ganze natürlich genial, lässt sich auch dort wunderbar integrieren.



Also ich habe jetzt schon so ziemlich alles probiert mit der "Playercorefactory" bei Kodi, aber "wunderbar" würde ich nicht sagen, dass es sich integrieren lässt. Bei meinem HTPC (Win7 + Kodi + PowerDVD 14) lässt sich direkt in PowerDVD alles abspielen, aber sobald ich über Kodi und extern eingebundenem PowerDVD meine Filme abspielen möchte, öffnet sich nur PowerDVD und das wars - es spielt den Film also nicht automatisch ab. Ahja, ich habe ausschließlich BDMV Ordner für die Wiedergabe gespeichert. Testweise habe ich  eine DVD9 mit Video_TS Ordner abgespielt, dabei funktioniert allerdings alles einwandfrei. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Bei der .bat Datei habe ich auch schon unterschiedlichste PDVD Startdateien, also Cinema Modus usw ausprobiert, ist überall das gleiche...


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (29. April 2015)

könnt ihr mir vielt erklären wieos unter 4K PowerDVD15 der Ton ganze zeit aussetzer hat?


----------

